# Goodbye



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Well folks it’s been fun but I am not here for a particular members religious ramblings I am here to read survival and preparedness. If you want to discuss your religious beliefs go to church or find a religious forum. As a child and up until about the age of 14 I was forced to go to church on Sundays and Wednesday night, made me hate those 2 days and church itself. I will stop my rambling.
I don’t mind those like Dwight55 or Denton you two come to mind as ones who are practical in their post about the bible and what the future may bring , Not off in some fantasy land.
I will miss my friends slippy, hawgrider, and rice paddy daddy , and Denton’s wisdom of course.
So in parting I will be politically correct in saying you all have a happy holiday.
So if I cannot get myself unregistered from this forum I want one of you moderators to remove me.
Slewfoot.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

No reason to leave, my friend. Freedom of Speech and all that kind of stuff. Stick around.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that you are deciding to leave us. I would like to suggest putting people on <Ignore> if they bother you or you could remove yourself from threads that are going in a direction that you don't like. I love your presence here on the forum and I hate to see you go.

In the end, you need to do what makes you happy. 
Happy holidays!! Good luck to you!
God Bless (that's a joke) lol


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You will be missed Slewfoot. Take care and I hope you have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry to see you go. Have a nice holiday, and if you change your mind, stop in again. Things change.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

An Irish blessing upon ya!
And may we all meet in Glocamora!

Grim


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just don't click on threads that sound as if they are religiously based. If another thread turns into hardcore religion I stay out of it on future visits to this site.. 

But Slewfoot has a point. This site is for preparing and a tad of social. There are other sites for religion discussions and I'd imagine they would not tolerate a heavy prepping topic thread just as we should not tolerate heavy religious topic threads. 

A quick religious point, all is good,,, A debate about the correct interpolation of the book of Revelations,,,, go to a different web site.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not a religious person myself and reading the religious posts on this forum and others use to get under my skin as well. Then I realized why do I care what they believe. I now simply ignore any post on religious matters. It's a shame to lose out on the wealth of knowledge available here on actual prepping just because of a few religious posts. You know, the whole throwing the baby out with the bath water and such.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Take care. You know where to find us when you want to see us.

I'd rather you simply stick around, but we all have to make decisions, and I've learned not to interfere with people's decisions.

Just know you will be missed if you leave.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll miss your posts. Ir's getting pretty lonely around here.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Take care!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will miss your level headed input Slew. Like the others I won't try to talk you out of leaving other then to say you will be missed. We all have decisions to make. You are always welcomed back in my book.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I just don't click on threads that sound as if they are religiously based. If another thread turns into hardcore religion I stay out of it on future visits to this site..
> 
> But Slewfoot has a point. This site is for preparing and a tad of social. There are other sites for religion discussions and I'd imagine they would not tolerate a heavy prepping topic thread just as we should not tolerate heavy religious topic threads.
> 
> A quick religious point, all is good,,, A debate about the correct interpolation of the book of Revelations,,,, go to a different web site.


Isn't this why we created a separate and optional thread listed as such?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I just don't click on threads that sound as if they are religiously based. If another thread turns into hardcore religion I stay out of it on future visits to this site..
> 
> But Slewfoot has a point. This site is for preparing and a tad of social. There are other sites for religion discussions and I'd imagine they would not tolerate a heavy prepping topic thread just as we should not tolerate heavy religious topic threads.
> 
> A quick religious point, all is good,,, A debate about the correct interpolation of the book of Revelations,,,, go to a different web site.


There are other sites for religious discussions, and there is a subforum on this site for religious SHTF discussions. The title of the subforum is pretty explanatory.

People are no more coerced into that subforum than they are any other subforum.

By the way, Christianity is not the only belief that has points of view of the end time. My first thread in that forum was regarding Hopi end time prophesy. I don't believe anyone raised sand about that one.

Again, if it is not someone's cup of tea, there are plenty of coffee pots and water fountains.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mr. Slewfoot,

I for one will miss you, as you bring much to this forum and have for a while. I am fully aware however, that religious views and a belief in the Bible are one of the reasons some prepare, otherwise known as physical and spiritual prepping with a commitment to being prepared as best as one can. We are all different in many ways. I prepare for many potential events, catastrophies, and a potential world changing event (SHTF), an EMP potential, ongoing political agendas, loss of rights and liberties, my constitutional rights and economic hardships are other reasons that drive me to personally watch and prepare to the best of my abilities. They all are relevant to me. I do not agree with everyone's view point here, but different worldviews are at times "food for thought". I have found that most here get something right...sometimes. Some here, have an area of specific expertise that provides great insight. Presently, we find a majority of posts politically oriented, I am sure this as well, is not an agenda many wish to participate in. As they say, one must choose his battles as fits his/her personal agendas.

I hope you consider staying and contributing where you feel you are valuable. Whatever you decide, I wish you nothing but the best in your endeavors.

Most Respectfully,

A Watchman, who is just another guy watching everything he can.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

How come I can't post in the Ladies Only Forum. I have much insight how that brain works or doesn't


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way; I thought I had already made this sticky thread, but I suppose I didn't:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/shtf-prophesy/19674-shtf-prophecy-forum-read-first.html

Now, I am walking away from the computer. I can barely sit because I pulled a back muscle at the range, yesterday morning.

Y'all stay out of trouble.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

DON"T LEAVE MEEEEEEE! 

Take good care and I wish you a very Merry Holiday,Christmas,New Years,etc.
You'll be missed!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slew my man! 

I hope you reconsider, I like and respect you greatly and hope you stick around Sir. The world needs more Slewfoots. This, I am sure.

Your good friend 

Slippy


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> By the way; I thought I had already made this sticky thread, but I suppose I didn't:
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/shtf-prophesy/19674-shtf-prophecy-forum-read-first.html
> 
> I can barely sit because I pulled a back muscle at the range, yesterday morning.


Don't ya hate the living crap out of old age! LOL


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Best wishes and I hope you change your mind.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Mish said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are deciding to leave us. I would like to suggest putting people on <Ignore> if they bother you or you could remove yourself from threads that are going in a direction that you don't like. I love your presence here on the forum and I hate to see you go.
> 
> In the end, you need to do what makes you happy.
> Happy holidays!! Good luck to you!
> God Bless (that's a joke) lol


Okay ... that's just funny. Mish makes me laugh.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Later gator. Please be aware that many folks prep for religious reasons... You will find it on any prepping/survivalist forum... just sayin. 

Good luck and keep on preppin'

Regards, your good pal Ark.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are deciding to leave us. I would like to suggest putting people on <Ignore>


I tried the ignore button once, actually 3 times all on Mish, she kept bypassing it though. Now I just resign myself to sitting back and listening to her music videos that I don't understand with a smile, smirk, or all out laughter......I am not sure which.

Heck, she even went on to con me into buying those Arab brides.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Always enjoyed your company hope I didn't run you off, you will be missed


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If it's too hot in the kitchen, get out. jmho. When you log off, all cookies are cleared, no need to tell us your leaving, at some time we will wonder where you went.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

The ultimate lame ass non-cry for help. "I'm leaving the forum because you guys are........"
Who cares? It's the internet. See ya. Grow a pair precious snowflake.

For the record, I think people who believe in invisible people who can control their lives got a freakin screw loose. Don't mean they're bad, just ....eeeeeehhhhhh, who cares, I don't.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It ALWAYS cracks me up when someone does this.
There are 20 Categories one can browse, but these jackasses always have an issue with the "General Talk"
How bout this dummy, stay out of THAT forum.
Bye, Bye Cry Baby, I won't miss your wimpy ass....


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> It ALWAYS cracks me up when someone does this.
> There are 20 Categories one can browse, but these jackasses always have an issue with the "General Talk"
> How bout this dummy, stay out of THAT forum.
> Bye, Bye Cry Baby, I won't miss your wimpy ass....


 My, what a sensitive and heartfelt goodbye. That's the Christmas spirit!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slewfoot Pm inbound I hope you log in once more to see it.



Edited : This is bullshit another good guy driven out by morons and freaks.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slewfoot,hope you stick around.all of us will miss your input.if not,please take care.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Well folks it's been fun but I am not here for a particular members religious ramblings I am here to read survival and preparedness. If you want to discuss your religious beliefs go to church or find a religious forum. As a child and up until about the age of 14 I was forced to go to church on Sundays and Wednesday night, made me hate those 2 days and church itself. I will stop my rambling.
> I don't mind those like Dwight55 or Denton you two come to mind as ones who are practical in their post about the bible and what the future may bring , Not off in some fantasy land.
> I will miss my friends slippy, hawgrider, and rice paddy daddy , and Denton's wisdom of course.
> So in parting I will be politically correct in saying you all have a happy holiday.
> ...


Sorry to see you go my friend, . . .

Take care, . . . come back and visit from time to time, . . .

May God bless.
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A quick look shows only 16 threads in the new SHTF Prophesy topic. Enough to drive one from here, I think not and likely there are other contributing factors not relayed by the OP. Just to be fair you can pick the nail you ultimately hang your hat on....... Christians prepping is not a new thing, and many members here purchase stores from the Mormon web site directly.

Now Hawg....Really ....morons and freeks? Come on that generalization could fit many in every single thread. The signs of the times are worrisome indeed, but I will not run off in seclusion and stop utilizing my freedom of speech.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

If I don't like the program on tv, I change the station. I don't toss out the tv. If I don't like or agree with a post here, I read another. I don't abandon the site. Sorry to lose you.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> A quick look shows only 16 threads in the new SHTF Prophesy topic. Enough to drive one from here, I think not and likely there are other contributing factors not relayed by the OP. Just to be fair you can pick the nail you ultimately hang your hat on....... Christians prepping is not a new thing, and many members here purchase stores from the Mormon web site directly.
> 
> Now Hawg....Really ....morons and freeks? Come on that generalization could fit many in every single thread. The signs of the times are worrisome indeed, but I will not run off in seclusion and stop utilizing my freedom of speech.


Your fairly new here. This goes deeper the 16 threads in the new subforum. Yes morons and freaks. Should I name names? Freedom of speech? Lol this forum has its good points but freedom of speech has been gone since shortly after I joined here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

New here? Not really. Re read my intro post.....I was incognito and reading for over 2 years before I came out of the woods and became an active poster. I know who has left, who has stopped posting, and seen the pissing contests, disagreements. I know what predominately (at least by what they post) drives the worldview of most active posters. People move on and change directions....its just life, it happens.

No, calling some out will not serve a useful purpose. It is a public forum.

Just to be fair and give full disclosure, I am also a hidden viewer over at the OTP, where some who once were cornerstones here, now reside.

Now to you Hawg...... you know I still love ya Brother!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> New here? Not really. Re read my intro post.....I was incognito and reading for over 2 years before I came out of the woods and became an active poster. I know who has left, who has stopped posting, and seen the pissing contests, disagreements. I know what predominately (at least by what they post) drives the worldview of most active posters. People move on and change directions....its just life, it happens.
> 
> No, calling some out will not serve a useful purpose. It is a public forum.
> 
> ...


 Send me a Pm then at OTP no reason to hide right? Glad to have you there. 
If you have been lurking here as long as you say then you know there is substance in what I posted that it is deeper than 16 threads in the subforum. Since I've joined here the forum has turned twoards more religious and political post than prepping and survivalist info and techniques.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Send me a Pm then at OTP no reason to hide right? Glad to have you there.
> If you have been lurking here as long as you say then you know there is substance in what I posted that it is deeper than 16 threads in the subforum. Since I've joined here the forum has turned twoards more religious and political post than prepping and survivalist info and techniques.


PM sent.....and thanks for lending the ear.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> My, what a sensitive and heartfelt goodbye. That's the Christmas spirit!


Did anyone get their arm twisted to be here?
If you don't like leave....... quietly, not like a whiney baby.
I don't owe him or you a heartfelt anything.
BTW, The subject wasn't about Christmas, rather his discontent with religion being discussed.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A quick look shows only 16 threads in the new SHTF Prophesy topic. Enough to drive one from here, I think not and likely there are other contributing factors not relayed by the OP. Just to be fair you can pick the nail you ultimately hang your hat on....... Christians prepping is not a new thing, and many members here purchase stores from the Mormon web site directly.
> 
> Now Hawg....Really ....morons and freeks? Come on that generalization could fit many in every single thread. The signs of the times are worrisome indeed, but I will not run off in seclusion and stop utilizing my freedom of speech.


Watch

You missed the point of the OP. It's not what's down in the religious thread it the introduction of religion into just about every other thread by about three or four individuals. Individuals that if you don't sign up to their brand of kool aid hound you and harass you until you give up and leave. Slew's not the first to leave because of this religious intolerance and he won't be the last.

This has gotten almost as bad as it was when Little Jimmie was on his rants.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I like SF. I hate to see him leave. I also hate to see the religious discussions here so I try to avoid them but occasionally stumble into one because it is about an EMP or something and then I read it and go DOH - tricked me again. Kinda like when the Jehovas Witnesses trick me into opening the door. Don't get me wrong, I'm good with Jesus and I love Sunday school and learning about the bible and discussing how it impacts life, but I don't make them sit through discussions on prepping. If I did, they'd leave too.

But I also have to agree with UC - when you go, just go. Disappear into the wind. I hate to see people I respect throwing a pitty party. It is unbecoming of the prepper community. Almost as much as asking them to come back. When they go, let them go. Adios mi amigo! May the worst days of your tomorrows be better than the best of your yesterdays.

And for the record - he's still lurking about. So I'm not sure what all the fuss is about.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hard to believe some folks refuse to use the Ignore button. I guess public emotional puke sessions and tearful good byes are just more fun. See you later alligator.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> There are other sites for religious discussions, and there is a subforum on this site for religious SHTF discussions. The title of the subforum is pretty explanatory.
> 
> People are no more coerced into that subforum than they are any other subforum.
> 
> ...


There are many people like me that prep based on religious ideas... the wonderful thing about this forum is that there is a sub forum ... which people can avoid... and as was mentioned ignore is a wonderful thing... I have several people on ignore and like it...

What I find interesting is that there are a few folks on here that are ANTI Christian/Bible and for some reason they can not stop themselves from commenting on any thread or post that mentions of hints at a Christan belief... it is like they enjoy being the "offended victim"

There are folks that are pro AK-47 and instead of rehashing the same argument I avoid those discussions


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

On one hand I agree with Sw, we do get off on a lotta non prepper and non survivalist threads (poitiks n religion for instance). I admit that on many occasions I have lost sight of that ball, allowing myself to be pulled into vitriolic arguments.

But on the other hand, if you want more prepper content, then post it yer own damned self. This is a forum, you are free to introduce new topics, post pics, and contribute to the trajectory of the discussion. If you wanna talk EOW survival, then by all means start your own threads (and support them as they grow.)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> But on the other hand, if you want more prepper content, then post it yer own damned self. This is a forum, you are free to introduce new topics, post pics, and contribute to the trajectory of the discussion. If you wanna talk EOW survival, then by all means start your own threads (and support them as they grow.)


Yes, yep, agree...

Here is a challenge to people reading this thread... Try to post 1 thread a week on a prepper topic even if it has been done 2 months ago....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's my analysis on the situation... Not about Slewfoot, I'll miss him because I personally like the man and hope he returns...but about the so-called Non-Prepper threads.

What we have learned is that the vast majority of POSTERS firmly believe that POLITICS and RELIGION BOTH play at least a part in why we PREP. 

So while a thread about politics or religion may not directly be about Prepping, it certainly plays with our emotions and desires to be Prepared. I choose to participate in most of the politics but don't get too involved in the religious ones but I really like the Guns/Ammo/Farming/Gardening/Survivalist/Minimilist Threads too.

But then again, I'm one well rounded, well read, smarter than the average sumbitch, surprisingly handsome middle aged gentleman! :icon_smile:


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Yes, yep, agree...
> 
> Here is a challenge to people reading this thread... Try to post 1 thread a week on a prepper topic even if it has been done 2 months ago....


And i agree with your agreement 

Tis true, often we get lazy and just passively reply to existing threads without contributing new content.

Dammit! This prolly exactly what Slewfoot wanted...us to see the error of our ways. That trixie hobbit!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't speak for him but Im betting that his point is made. 

Hey try not to kick a guy whos not sitting at the table.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are going to make it post SHTF you better toughen up a bit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Watch
> 
> You missed the point of the OP. It's not what's down in the religious thread it the introduction of religion into just about every other thread by about three or four individuals. Individuals that if you don't sign up to their brand of kool aid hound you and harass you until you give up and leave. Slew's not the first to leave because of this religious intolerance and he won't be the last.
> 
> This has gotten almost as bad as it was when Little Jimmie was on his rants.


Take note the subforum, however.

The particular thread in question? Whether or not an EMP can be used as, IAW prophecy, people around the world will be giving gifts to each other because the two prophets lay dead in the street.

SF, just like everyone else, are welcome to not bother with those threads. See how it works?

See, those who demand these threads not be posted are even more guilty of demanding their way or the highway. That the discussion is even allowed to those who wish to discuss a big reason many prepare is a tad silly.

Meanwhile, there are plenty of other subforums where other things can be discussed.

Just as nobody is forced into any subforum or thread, there are other threads for interaction.

Or, it is permissible to use Christianity as an excuse to tuck tail and run like hell.

It seems pretty easy to me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Take note the subforum, however.
> 
> The particular thread in question? Whether or not an EMP can be used as, IAW prophecy, people around the world will be giving gifts to each other because the two prophets lay dead in the street.
> 
> ...


And if you notice... there was another thread about EMP's which I DID NOT hi-jack with a religious post..instead I started another one in the Prophecy sub-forum


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some folks never get it life is tough grab a ruck a rifle , helmet and march on. The beauty of our America is the freedom to march to a different drummer with in limits of course. But it also means allowing others the same rights.
Heck even a red neck old man like me would show personal respect to any Muslim that turns in Islamic terrorist. The cost of freedom is very high it means putting up with chit you don't like.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right right. Titty babies are in plentiful supply.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If this is your line in the sand, well, then you are barely on the beach. Respecting the religious beliefs and thoughts of others a(as long as they are respectful of yours as well) is one of those things that is supposed to make a free society stronger not separate it. 

I was forced to go to church to. And while it may be hard to believe that there is an invisible man living up in the sky who can see and watch and know everything everyone does all the time and if you let him down he will send you to burn for an eternity in hell - but, he loves you - may be difficult, there are those that do. And there are lots of good things in the bible too just from a generalists perspective. 

I value all opinions and points of view that come from a constructive stance on how to improve ones life. 

I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's my analysis on the situation... Not about Slewfoot, I'll miss him because I personally like the man and hope he returns...but about the so-called Non-Prepper threads.
> 
> What we have learned is that the vast majority of POSTERS firmly believe that POLITICS and RELIGION BOTH play at least a part in why we PREP.
> 
> ...


You crack me up Slippy. I agree with you. While politics and religion are not part of what many would call mainstream prepping it is an intricate part of why we prep and therefore relevant. I am not a religious man but I do read some of the religious threads. I typically don't post on religious topics but I can always glean knowledge and insight from them. If it gets to deep I simply move on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Politics and religion are a big part of what will decide when and how hard SHTF. The Islamic world is hell bent on bringing a full bore SHTF to us. And denying that has cost of plenty so far.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Is this thread a religious discussion?

I think, since the original post was about Slewfoot's reason for leaving, it has to be.

Religion is either a driving force, or at least plays a part, in every war on the planet right now. Islam is spreading, Gambia was just declared an Islamic State.

Hard not to talk about it, especially when Christianity calls for evangelical outreach.

It is what it is.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well adious slewfoot. 
I liked him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe he'll return.

That being said, it is time to say good bye to this thread.


----------

